# Teddy Bear hates food bowls



## littl3red (Jul 11, 2012)

I always knew I loved rabbits, I just didn't know I would love a rabbit THIS MUCH.






"I hate this shelter place."

I adopted Teddy Bear about a month ago from the local animal shelter. I saw her sleeping in her cage (At the time I believed she was a boy... The shelter told me she was a boy.) I fell in love. After going to several stores around town, getting a cage, food, etc. and a cardboard carrier to bring her home in, I was ready.

Or at least that's what I thought.

Teddy was not shy AT ALL after bringing her home. She hopped every which way around my room while I set up the cage, nudging me with her nose if I was in her way. I was thinking to myself, aren't rabbits supposed to be scared of everything? Where's the hiding? Where's the dashing off when I move? I managed to catch a very silly picture once she finally wore herself out.





"What's so funny?"

The next couple days had her going to the vet and finding out she was a girl, terrorizing the dogs, and stealing my pillow every chance she got. Oh, you want to nap? You can situate your head around me.





"This is MY pillow. This pillow is MINE."

I took her to get spayed two days ago, and she's already back trying to hop about. As adorable as her binkies are, I don't want her to tear her stitches... I feel so blessed to have her in my life, fluffy bum and all.





And it is a VERY fluffy bum.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 11, 2012)

She is just adorable. Loved the photos.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm glad she lets you share her world.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww she is just a doll and I share the exact same sentiments. Agnes took my heart by the strings and has not let go! I wuv her so  

She sounds like your Teddy Bear. Agnes has bonded very well and is very comfortable around me too. She follows me, nudges for pets, lays on my lap. Very "unbun" like. Haha
Congrats on your bun. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 11, 2012)

Teddy Bear is beautiful....these little guys sure have a way to make us fall in love with them..


----------



## littl3red (Jul 12, 2012)

I gave her a mini Uglydoll of mine and caught her cuddling with it a few minutes ago! Way too cute. But as soon as I got the camera out, she shot up awake. Goshdarnit.  Maybe she'll do it again...


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 12, 2012)

oh my gosh is she adorable!


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 12, 2012)

LOOK AT THAT FLUFFY BUTT!!!! :bunnybutt:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## littl3red (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Teddy Bear thinks her name is "Aww." I'll say "Teddy!" and she'll be like "Whatever, I'm sleeping." But if I say "Awwwwww, how cute!" she'll pop up like "I know, now pet me."

I caught a picture of her ALMOST cuddling her Uglydoll (If laying on top of something counts as cuddling it.)





In other news, I went fishing today, which was very unsuccessful. You know those little fish that nibble on your worm until it's gone, but never actually bite? Yeah, I think those were the only kind of fish in the whole lake. :grumpy: I was super mad. But I got to spend the day grilling/eating/fishing with the boyfriend and his family, which is always nice. They're such a nice bunch.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 16, 2012)

We're getting ready to move! Pretty soon we'll be packing...





Teddy's been helping. 

I'm getting ready to rabbit proof my room from scratch, which will be pretty exciting. Teddy won't have to be stuck up in her cage anymore, which I admit is pretty small... I was going to get an xpen and attach it, but if bunny-proofing goes well, I may not even need it. ray:






Also, Teddy has found a new place to sleep; in the four-inch space between the wall and her cage. I thought I lost her for a bit and was freaking out looking for her, and this is where I found her. Crazy rabbit...


----------



## littl3red (Jul 16, 2012)

*Hay* there. :rofl:


----------



## littl3red (Jul 16, 2012)

Teddy has a new favorite toy:






This box is about four feet long, and I spent about 15 minutes watching Teddy run through it again and again. I'm glad she's so easy to please. :biggrin:


----------



## MagPie (Jul 16, 2012)

eeeeeeee fluffy bum!!!!! So fluffy!

Hahaha but yeah I had some what the same experience when I brought Harvey home for the first time (he's my first rabbit). He just settled right in and claimed everything as his own. And completely bossed the cats around.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought maybe I would take a short break from talking about Teddy and introduce my other animals.

The one we've had the longest is our little dog, Tipper. He's a Pomeranian and really, really annoying. But he lets you pick him up and flip him over and grab his little paws to make him dance, and never fusses about it. He's a silly little dog.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, that didn't work so well. So I'll just post some pictures and tell you their names...




Pixel (At boyfriend's house due to allergies, also with cagemate Kentucky, who does not have a picture)




Sophie (She looks like this :X)




Tipper (He knows he's cute...)




Shiva (She lives with my dad in Oklahoma, she's a giant schnauzer and super old...)




Gabby, pictured with my 12 year old picture for size reference. (Fat fat cat!)




Tipper giving Gabby kisses




And of course, Teddy Bear.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 20, 2012)

I have been so busy the last couple days. It's been packing, laundry, go get that, go do this... I can't sit still this week. anic:We should be all moved in this weekend though, which is good.

Teddy has started spending a lot of time with me in bed in the mornings. I'll wake up at 7:30-8 every morning, let her out, and go back to bed. Usually she's pretty active, but lately she just wants to cuddle. :bunnyheart I love this rabbit.







Something bad did happen yesterday. I had a panic attack in front of my boyfriend for the first time.  It was the first one in months, and it was really random. Seconds earlier we had been laughing. I think I scared him pretty bad, but I had told him I have panic attacks before, so he wasn't completely caught off guard. He helped me slow my breathing down so I didn't hyperventilate, which was really smart of him. Most of the time when I have panic attacks, I'm alone, so it was a lot less scary with him there.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 20, 2012)

OOooooo fat cat <3



Don't know why the rest of my reply got left out. Anyway yikes panic attacks are not fun. It's good you had that support


----------



## littl3red (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, and I'm glad he knows what to expect now, in case it happens again. It can be a scary experience for everyone involved. I'm actually really worried/stressed/upset about it, because I thought I was done with them, which obviously will not help me not have more panic attacks. :sigh:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 20, 2012)

Love all your pets! That Teddy bear sure is cute. Love that she cuddles in bed with you.cute!

Sorry for the panic attack. Glad your boyfriend could help you. I've had one panic attack in my life and it was the worst thing EVER! For those who have never had one, don't underestimate how scary they actually are.

I was fine right before mine too. It came on fast and I thought imwas having a heart attack or that I needed to jump out of my skin NOW. It was horrible.

I'm sorry you have them. I'm glad I've never had one since and hope imdont ever again.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, the first one I had I almost called 911. But my mom has had them so I kinda understood the situation I was in. After that I always felt like I should go to the hospital because it feels like I'm suffocating, but luckily they are usually relatively short. On the other hand, I am unlucky in that I also have asthma, and my breathing during an panic attack can actually trigger an asthma attack, which is real danger... It's really a pain, but at least I don't get them every day.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm back! :biggrin:

It's been quite a while, but I've been SUPER busy. First of all, we got done moving, which was great.







It looked like this before it was all done. What a mess! But everything's pretty much put away now.  And Teddy is getting lots of out-of-cage time again! Not quite ready to be 100% open cage yet though.

I also went to Springfield to visit my friends who recently moved there this weekend. It was so fun seeing them again. We got to go to Silver Dollar City, and I had a great time, except one altophobia-induced panic attack after my "friends" decided to take me on a ride I told them again and again I couldn't go on (but I really didn't want to be left alone on the ground.) :grumpy: The staff kept trying to get me to go get medical assistance, and it was so hard to talk from screaming on the ride, it took me a good long time to tell them "It's okay, I'm fine now." :rollseyes

But Teddy is doing wonderful, she's adorable, as always. My boyfriend met her for the first time (FINALLY) the other day, and I'm pretty sure they both fell in love. :hearts It was adorable.






Also, sorry for the picture sizes, I keep resizing them and hitting "preview" and they go back to their original size... am I missing something? :?


----------



## littl3red (Aug 1, 2012)

Teddy groomed me back! :weee: After trying every day, petting her and then putting my hand in front of her to have her groom me, nothing. But finally, I got a little love back! :hearts: So happy!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 14, 2012)

It's been a long time since I updated... Anyways, I'm starting school on Thursday, senior year, yay! Actually, I'm really nervous and stressed, because I'm taking two college classes and an AP class, and I'll also be missing next week because my dad thought it was a good idea to take us to San Diego AFTER school starts... :grumpy:

Also, I have decided I want to be a runner. It's really hard, because I'm asthmatic, but I ran 1/4 mile last night and that's the farthest I've ever run without stopping or walking. It's really bad. But I'm working on it, and my goal is to run a 5k. Not win necessarily, just be able to finish the race... Long-term, I'd like to be able to run a marathon. But baby steps.

In other news, Teddy is doing great! I'm going to order some NIC panels and make her a new cage soon, it'll be great.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 6, 2012)

Teddy needs her blog updated. I just read it all and need more fluffy butt pictures. 

I love that you are wanting to be a runner...I'm often wheelchair bound and can't walk much at a time, but I too want to run. I used to, and I really miss it, so I'm very, very, very slowly training myself to be able to do it again. I'm nowhere near a quarter mile yet. I can't even walk a quarter mile. But I'm hoping to eventually be able to run the mile again. I used to be really good. It's good stress relief! Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry, I stopped updating because it seemed that people stopped reading! Not a lot has been happening lately, I've mostly been busy with school and such, and Teddy Bear has been the laziest little rabbit there is. Today was my first day volunteering at our local humane society so that was cool. I haven't been running as much as I'd like to since school started, I only get to run about once a week, but I'm still trying. Between work, school, my pets, and now volunteering, I feel like I get too worn out to run and just want to relax after I get home. I have a serious lack of motivation.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, and unfortunately, Teddy's fuzzy butt just molted out... Now she's normal-fuzzy instead of absolutely-ridiculous-fuzzy.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been reading  just not replying! How do you like volunteering so far? I want to start volunteering later this fall too. Maybe at my local GA house rabbit society.

Is Teddy all healed from her spay? I wonder if her fluffy bum will grow back after the molting is over


----------



## littl3red (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm loving it! My job is to walk the dogs and give them some love so it's pretty awesome. :biggrin:

And yeah, she's all healed up. I'm not sure if it'll grow back, I wouldn't mind much either way. I think she's adorable, tutu or not.


----------



## ukcarolm (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm like Carrie, been reading your blog just not responding! So pleased you're enjoying your voluntary work.


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 7, 2012)

Ditto to the reading but not responding. Not good that I do that but sometimes I get sidetracked.

Thatnis awesome that you are volunteering,. By the way, Is school going any better for you?

Teddy bear is still as cute as ever.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 8, 2012)

School still isn't going very well, but I'm learning to HANDLE it better, which is helping a lot. I'm having trouble making friends; as easy as it is to talk to people online, I have a lot of trouble talking to people in real life, I get really nervous talking to people and when I finally do coax myself out of my shell I think I come off as really annoying. That's what my manager at work said; whenever I think I'm being friendly, I'm really just being annoying. Awesome. :expressionless


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sorry you're having trouble!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's alright. High school is almost done anyways and then I'll get a fresh start at college, so I'm not too worried about it. Anyways, I have my pets, and they'll be my friends no matter how annoying I get.  The fuzzy types are sooooooo much better than humans.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, yes!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the pictures of Teddy, and I, like the others, have been reading but not replying, so please keep going with your blog


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 14, 2012)

i saw the picture of teddy in your profile and clicked the link to this and omg that is just the fluffiest cutest thing im sso glad shes soo friendly and all your other animals sooooo cute how adorable!!! :laugh: that face and all that fluff just too cute and funny! with that super furry butt!!!

im sorry to hear youre having a hard time making friends and talking with people. sometimes you just have to put yourself out there and hope for the best. i always think im annoying or getting in the way and sometimes i am but theres going to be people who accept you and love those quirks about you!!!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 16, 2012)

Teddy now officially has free run of my whole room! It's been 24 hours, no shut cage door, and she's been such a good girl.  I would love to give her the rest of the house, but my mom doesn't like rabbits very much. I'll just have to wait until we get our own place I guess. :rollseyes I feel like that's pretty much what my life consists of right now, waiting to get my own place.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sorry you're having a tough time with your mom, but it'll be okay. We love fluffy butt pics, so feel free to post some to us...


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 23, 2012)

She is so cute!  I have 2 pomeranians, i love them.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here. Honestly, I don't have a lot to say, but I DO have a fluffy butt picture for you guys...








Enjoy.  Also, sorry about my room, I promise it's not that messy anymore. I had an over-the-door shoe rack that didn't hold shoes and we had just got done washing whites. :rollseyes


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, yes, her legs ARE crossed, and yes, it IS adorable.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww!! Love Teddy!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 12, 2012)

She just keeps getting cuter, if that's even possible


----------

